# usage of päin before and after nouns



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hyvää aamupäivää!

I come to understand that _päin _is usually a postpositive that indicates direction, but in the phrase _valehdella päin naamaa_ it doesn't happen.
The question is why and is there any difference in meaning?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

_Päin _can be used both as a preposition and a postposition. The prepositional use is rarer, but it's still possible. In this fixed phrase, _päin_ is located before the related word. 

Prepositional use seems to be common when talking about collisions...

_Jos olisit ollut varovaisempi, et olisi kävellyt päin ovea (why not: ovea päin)_.

... even less literal ones.

_Hän sylkäisi minua päin naamaa._

So the way I see it:
_Käveletkö koululle päin, niin tulen hakemaan sinut?
Sait melkein kallomurtuman, kun kävelit päin koulua (or: koulua päin).
_


----------



## Jagorr

Mut mitä tarkoittaa _Meillä *päin* tällainen ei ole tapana. _ja mihin liittyy _päin_ täällä? Meillä päin? Ja sittenkin voi sanoa _tällä alueella päin_? Onks se sitten _luona_n ja _täällä_n synonyymi?


----------



## Spongiformi

Teknisesti ottaen "meillä päin" tarkoittaa "meidän suunnallamme". Se on siis vähän epämääräisempi käsite kuin sanoa pelkästään "meillä".

"Meillä ei ole tapana polttaa juhannuskokkoa." -> Meidän perheemme ei yleensä tee sitä.
"Meillä päin ei ole tapana polttaa juhannuskokkoa." -> Meidän naapurustomme/kylämme ei yleensä tee sitä.

Toisaalta jos keskustelijat ovat keskenään kaukaisemmista paikoista, voi käsite laajentua:

"Meillä ei säikähdetä pikkupakkasia, sanoi rovaniemeläinen helsinkiläiselle." -> Viittaa kaikkiin rovaniemeläisiin.
"Meillä päin ei säikähdetä pikkupakkasia, sanoi rovaniemeläinen helsinkiläiselle." -> Viittaa kaikkiin rovaniemeläisiin ja laajemminkin Lapin alueen asukkaisiin.

"Täällä" ei erityisesti liity asiaan, vaan siihen pätee yllä oleva. "Täällä" on tarkempi, "täällä päin" epätarkempi.


----------



## Jagorr

Paljon kiitoksia kattavasta vastauksesta!


----------

